# THE ULTIMATE CUTTING STACK?



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

*The ultimate cutting stack brands? PLEASE STATE PRODUCTS*​
Maxi muscle612.50%LA muscle24.17%Reflex48.33%USN24.17%SCI12.08%CNP12.08%METRX24.17%PHD48.33%OTHER2654.17%


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

Chatting to a friend today who wanted to know what the best cutting products where and i said in my opinion .... yadadada but i thought id grab some more informed views especially guys like drno etc. . who will know what is the best, regardless of cost


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

hydroxycut hardcore are good

good old green tea and coffee


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Coffee Ephedrine Cardio


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

ECA is a good stack

Ephedrine Caffiene and Aspirin


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

lol i agree chaps meant legal, i.e minus eca lol


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Sida cordifolia is borderline coverts to ephedrine and is good

Eph free ive just got some Grenades in which are supposed to be good, never used them though


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Diet and Cardio


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

yup diet and cardio, but where talking about products, maybe i didnt communicate that really what i was getting at is use phd? metrx? reflex? maximuscle? lamuscle? you know branded fatburners and additional supps what do you guys think is the ultimate stack?


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

CHECK THE POLL!! lol just added it


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

nutrex stuff is suppose to be good


----------



## LaBomb (Jan 5, 2009)

genesis said:


> Sida cordifolia is borderline coverts to ephedrine and is good
> 
> OOOOooooo see matey I said alittle sida sahme the all powerfull centre didnt really have it:bounce:


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah looks good thinking about it now im coming to the end of my clen load


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Dr Vanilla 99 said:


> Grenades don't work bro, wait for the new Gaspari Mitotropin to hit the UK! Its gonna blow all old school fat burners away including ECA stack. Oh by the way Sida is also banned in the UK now!!!


No it isnt, and no it isnt


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

na sidas not banned phd sell it


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> RNxik are you takig clen now with your current diet? How long and what dose are you running at? How have you found the clen for sides and weight loss?


yeah i did a 3week trial whilst running a keto diet got up to take 160mg a day lost 13lbs over all, i'll be honest didnt have any really side effects but lack of energy which one of my training partners also found, his exact words where i can wait to start taking thermobol again as he do is a bit of a maximuscle fiend lol, to be perfectly honest apart from the weight loss it had nothing to rave about i think it was good and is a cheap alternative to name branded burners but it was nothing to really rave about, i would take it again but i can see how some people may struggle taking it to be honest, i think its the type of drug that would work really well on some people and not on others if you get what i mean


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

RXnik said:


> lol i agree chaps meant legal, i.e minus eca lol


Eph is available on line from a few stores in the UK, so I don't think it is illegal


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr Vanilla 99 said:


> Grenades don't work bro, wait for the new Gaspari Mitotropin to hit the UK! Its gonna blow all old school fat burners away including ECA stack. Oh by the way Sida is also banned in the UK now!!!


With all due respect and please correct me if I wrong but where did you hear that Sida Cordifolia is banned? I just ordered some from a traditional legit UK supplier/store who would obviously not supply it had it been banned.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

ok now what is the ultimate illegal cutting stack?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

i think its all absolute rubbish, the effects they hav are minimal, just diet and cardio and l carnitine will work best......if wanting things tht actually do work then eca stack or clen/t3 combo.....the rest is just a total waste of time and money


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

ricey said:


> ok now what is the ultimate illegal cutting stack?


clen/t3 in tabs

and then spot injecting with helios.........

worked pretty well for me


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

eca works well, but i believe its illegal.


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Diet and Cardio


beat me to it mate.

high protein diet (especially fish) and between 30 and 90 minits of cardio a day


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

flexwright said:


> hydroxycut hardcore are good
> 
> good old green tea and coffee


Have you tried the new Hydroxycut Hardcore X's? If so, how did you find it compared? Ignition sticks or pills...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

A stack of

Vit C

Fish oil

CLA

is best natty fat burner


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

on the legal side of it i did those grenades and bloody hell wow itsw like doing speed fantastic lost loads of unwanted fat on them i allso mixed them up a little 1x grenade 2x epherdrine 2x sida a day i thought my head was going to pop of ohh i allso 75 mg asprine a day anyway got blood problems


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

XJPX said:


> clen/t3 in tabs
> 
> and then spot injecting with helios.........
> 
> worked pretty well for me


think you need to hire a cleaner mate, whats with all the rubbish in the background :laugh:


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Sida is not illegal, but it is banned within BNBF, possibly NPA also.

i use caffeine when dieting, not so much for it's thermogenic properties, but to help maintain energy levels.

i don't think there is a natural product on the planet that can burn more calories over a day than 20mins of incline walking.

i don't know enough on the assisted side to give a detailed answer.

lastly, i wouldn't use a stack from one company, pick the best products for each type of product, don't go by brand. you might have caffeine from one, CLA from another, green tea from another, etc.


----------

